
Crypto exchange can't repay $190M because the CEO died with only password - koolba
https://www.businessinsider.com/quadrigacx-cant-pay-190-million-owed-because-ceo-with-password-died-2019-2
======
vokep
Would it be worth it to spend $1M attempting to bruteforce it? Who knows, it
could be surprisingly simple short length password

------
h1d
BS. After a few years, somehow the money moves by being "hacked". $190mn is
enough to exit scam by the rest of the people.

~~~
stuntkite
He died while traveling in India. There are issues with the death certificate.
Sounds like he Ocean’s 11’d it.

